# need help for Pre Employment test!



## Chocolatemama (Oct 28, 2011)

I need help for pre employment test for E & M.   I got 82% on the Test and I need to get 90%.  So is there  anyone to help with this test or have the answer to it because I am tired of taken test at this point and this my 10th test.   PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## ajs (Oct 28, 2011)

Chocolatemama said:


> I need help for pre employment test for E & M.   I got 82% on the Test and I need to get 90%.  So is there  anyone to help with this test or have the answer to it because I am tired of taken test at this point and this my 10th test.   PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME!!!



Wow...do you get any indication of what exactly you are missing on the test?  Ritecode.com has some free sample tests you could try doing some of those.  Check in with folks in your local chapter...you never know who can help!


----------



## Chocolatemama (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, Good idea..  These test have been kickin my butt and the won't tell you what you miss..


----------



## skanderson (Oct 29, 2011)

It's important that you study and learn the answers to the type of questions that are on the test.  It's really not fair for someone to 'give' the answers to you..that's not what becoming a certified coder is about.  Unless you know and understand coding you are doing both yourself and your prospective employer(s) a diservice.  Learning how to be a good certified coder comes with hard work and dedication.


----------



## doggieluv (Oct 31, 2011)

I understand the frustration of getting 82% on a test when you need 90%. I would venture to say that if the same test was given to 10 experienced coders they would come up with different answers. I've been taking tests since i got laid off in Dec. Some i do ok passing some I do not. I'm wondering if the agencies that place coders really give you a straight answer about your test. I really don't mind taking the test as it is good practice but at least we should know what answer is not  correct.  E/M is so subjective anyways. We always used the Medicare E/M worksheet in my previous "prestige" hospital ED dept.  When i took a new position elsewhere my manager didn't like the worksheet & said I should guestimate the E/M code. Needless to say, I had a hard time catching on to her questimating & was discharged from the job within a week. AS always, its who you know not necessarily what you know. I'd love to have a mentor too- not to do the test for me but review my answers & give me a heads up if there is an incorrect answer & explain the rational to me. Taking a test over & over seems like a cat chasing its tail. There has to be a better way & believe me, I have many years of coding behind me & continue to take continuing ed.


----------



## zanalee (Nov 1, 2011)

if this is for an EM coding test i would suggest practicing with EMuniversity.com it explains how they got there. very helpful, good luck.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 4, 2011)

*Which guidelines*

Another important consideration is whether the employer is using 1995 or 1997 guidelines EXCLUSIVELY (or whether they let you use either set).  You can get VERY different answers depending on which set of guidelines you are using.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## juwannahelms@yahoo.com (Nov 6, 2011)

*test*

i can tell you the questions on the mock test if that will help I have the mock test but, it is 31 pages and would have to be mailed. Email me I can probably help you


----------

